

In Afghanistan, a car for the masses - kumarski
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/26/AR2010082606430.html?g=0

======
BasilAwad
One reason for the conformity is car parts and mechanic shops. It reaches a
point where it doesn't make sense to get any other type or model.

In Amman, Jordan there's a disproportionate amount of 30-year-old Mercedes.
It's pretty amazing how long a car can last when that's the only option.

------
icegreentea
And for the other type of masses, Toyota has (had?) the Hilux.

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2010/10/14/why-
rebel-g...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2010/10/14/why-rebel-groups-
love-the-toyota-hilux.html) [http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/07/is-
toyota-losing-th...](http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/07/is-toyota-
losing-the-market-for-technicals-to-china/)

